# I need ideas---



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 13, 2006)

open our HEE HEW EXCHANGE gifts? DO you want to do this as a group on the forum some night




:



: or at home in our own leisure time whenever we get the urge to peak and open?? Its up to all of you so just throw me your ideas and then we will TRY to pick a time when most of us can be on here. Of course it would have to be close to christmas so that everyone will have received theres. :bgrin Maybe post a time and day..and we can all respond. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 13, 2006)

HI! IT WOULD BE FUN TO ALL OPEN TOGETHER BUT MAYBE THAT WOULDN'T BE GOOD FOR SOME. I DON'T STRAY FAR, SO ANYTHING IS GOOD FOR ME! BUT I DO LIKE THE ALL AT A CERTAIN TIME THINGY :bgrin



: :bgrin



: ! FUN, FUN ,FUN



, NIKKI


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 13, 2006)

I think its going to be hard trying to get everyone together at the same time on the forum here to do this, but I agree--it would be fun. We could have our own little on-line forum x-mas party



: :bgrin But its up to all of you. Just let me know.. :lol: Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 13, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt] :aktion033: [/SIZE] I agree with you guys that it would be BIG FUN opening them together on here.



: Even if everyone could be here, the hardest part would be NOT :nono: opening our gift until the party...LOL Shannon :bgrin


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 14, 2006)

: This sounds like a great, fun idea but I don't

know how organized I'll be come Christmas time.

I'll try to syncrinize my watch to our Hee Haw Ho Ho time

but don't even know if I could wait that long...I might have

to open before Dec ? :lol: :bgrin



:  :lol: :bgrin

Sandy


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 14, 2006)

I am heading to the post office today with my gift!!!!! :aktion033:

Now talk about torture..........how are we going to keep from opening them until Christmas????!!!!???



:

I don't even have my tree up yet and for me to be wrapping gifts before December 1st is unheard of!LOL :lol:

HEEHAW!!!!!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, if we could pull it off to have an online party that would be "Fun" :aktion033:

ANY evening east/west coast time is usually OK for me.

I have never participated in a gift exchange like this before... I am looking forward to it



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 14, 2006)

SOMEONE---ANYONE name a time and date,



: :bgrin and we'll try to pull it together.



: All I can say is--I dont know if the majority of us have the willpower to leave a gift sit and not peak :no: :bgrin :no: :bgrin :no: :bgrin You all know I am speaking fro myself here! :lol: THis would be a first time for me too doing a exchange on-line, but I think it would be alot of fun, we could sit here and drink our hot chocolate, and open our gifts and post as we do..now--back to a time and date..anyone??? I would think around the holidays weekends might be tricky, alot of us have things going on, but weekdays??? Anyone work nights?? Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 14, 2006)

HI, MY 2 CENTS...IF THEY ARE ALL SENT OUT BY THE 20TH THEN WE SHOULD HAVE THEM BY THE 30TH RIGHT? AND THATS A THURSDAY. HOW ABOUT THAT NIGHT? THEN NO ONE WOULD HAVE TO WAIT TOO LONG :bgrin ! NIGHT MIGHT BE BEST, UNLESS LIKE YOU SAID, SOME MIGHT WORK NIGHTS.

BY THE WAY, HOW MANY OF US HEE HAWERS ARE THERE ANYWAY?



NIKKI


----------



## jdomep (Nov 14, 2006)

I am still waiting on what I ordered :new_shocked: It was on backorder unitl mid december and I had to scramble to find another gift ARGGGG! It better get here soon!!!


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Nov 14, 2006)

Anytime wil work for me. I think the 30th might be a little too soon, sometimes it takes a good 2 weeks to get boxes. At least I know it does by us. I wuold think around Dec. 15 to make sure everyone has received theres. I think Corinne told me that there were 15 to 20 of us in it. Not sure, but I am sure she will answer you. She should be on shortly, I just got off the phone with her and shes actually home and doing nothing. Jolene


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 14, 2006)

Plum Lov'in said:


> Anytime wil work for me. I think the 30th might be a little too soon, sometimes it takes a good 2 weeks to get boxes. At least I know it does by us. I wuold think around Dec. 15 to make sure everyone has received theres. I think Corinne told me that there were 15 to 20 of us in it. Not sure, but I am sure she will answer you. She should be on shortly, I just got off the phone with her and shes actually home and doing nothing. Jolene



OH, I DIDN'T THINK IT WOULD TAKE THAT LONG



: . AROUND THE 15TH IS FINE, ACTUALLY ANYTIME AND DATE IS GOOD FOR ME SO I WILL LEAVE IT UP TO YOU GUYS



: .



NIKKI


----------



## Denali (Nov 15, 2006)

We could just all post when we receive our gifts and then once everyone has them, set a date and time and open them up!!!



:

I just received my order and need to get it packaged and sent out this week!! WoooHooo! :aktion033:

Vicki


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 15, 2006)

I think that is a good idea post when you get your gift then when everyone on the list has them we can try for a date/time.

Is there anyone on our list from out of the U.S. ??? Because I know it takes longer in Canada or other countries to get mail/packages!




:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 15, 2006)

Vicki, I like that idea too. Is it OK with everyone to post when we get our gift and then set a time to open them up?? We sure do have one from Canada...our forums..lilfoot(Sandy) I know its going to take a little longer for her to receive her gift. Last year my gift from the horse forum went to Canada, I mailed it out on Nov. 10 and it didnt get to her until Dec 23... We have 14 in the exchange this year, not bad for our first one and a small forum. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 15, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt] :aktion033: [/SIZE]That sounds great! I've got my gift but I'm looking for something to pack it in. It's BIG and odd shaped... :new_multi: I'm so excited!! 

[SIZE=12pt]Hee Haw!!!!! Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 15, 2006)

Shannon...dont feel bad--I couldnt find a box either! :no: The ones the post office had were too small. So do what I did--go to the grocery store, buy a few things you really dont need and tell them you want paper not plastic :bgrin get home..cut the dang bag apart and wrap the gift to go! WHATEVER WORKS!!! Its going out tomorrow and HEE HAW. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 16, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Shannon...dont feel bad--I couldnt find a box either! :no: The ones the post office had were too small. So do what I did--go to the grocery store, buy a few things you really dont need and tell them you want paper not plastic :bgrin get home..cut the dang bag apart and wrap the gift to go! WHATEVER WORKS!!! Its going out tomorrow and HEE HAW. Corinne




[SIZE=12pt]Oh the things we will do...lol I ended up cutting up the big cardboard box that hubby's waders came in yesterday! Hopefully mine is going out tomorrow too!!



: :aktion033: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 17, 2006)

Anytime is fine with me.

I got my package out this week



:

I think that is a GREAT idea posting when we get our packages.

~Hee Haw~


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't shipped mine yet.......should do soon

as it might take awhile from Canada ehh?



:

Actually just getting some goodies together & trying to keep it Canadian.

Got a whole tack shop in my backyard to shop from

but I himm & I haww over everything. Or should I say Hee & Haw? :lol:

Hope I choose right..



: haven't been on this donkey forum

long enough to know anyone well.

Sandy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 20, 2006)

...  Last year it took my gift over 1 month to get from Wisc. to Canada. All the gifts should of been sent out by today :bgrin,




: So, yeah--I think you do need to do it very soon. :bgrin



: Corinne


----------

